# 3rd cycle looking for some guidance towards an eq test cycle



## Mb23805 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, Im 21 years old 190 5'11 trying to gain some mass somewhat lean. This isnt my first rodeo this will by my third cycle and im pretty informed about gear. Ive been reading on it for awhile. But with so many different opinions i would like to get some feed back on how i should do this cycle. Heres how i was gonna do it. 

test cyp-500 mg per week
eq-400 mg per week
proviron during cycle?

How frequently should i poke a week? pct? I have some hcg clomid and proviron. Diet? ect.
please give me help trying to start this asap. Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Mb23805* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry bout that ill redirect this one


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 13, 2010)

*delete thread?*

how do i delete this thread?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

